
Why it’s time all African countries banned skin lightening creams - ocjo
http://qz.com/572707/why-its-time-all-african-countries-banned-skin-lightening-creams/
======
pseingatl
This is just as much a problem in India, where it is called "colourism" as
well as S.E. Asia. While slavery is not unknown in these countries, there was
no slave trade to "white" countries. So to blame the Atlantic slave trade for
this cultural phenomenon is ridiculous.

------
DefaultUserHN
>Why it’s time all African countries banned skin lightening creams

This will just increase the racial tension between Africans and white people,
which will just make the racism worst.

